# Why did the Chicken cross the road?



## hemi (Nov 19, 2006)

To test his Chicken Fu


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 19, 2006)

That was funny
:ultracool
:uhyeah:

:xtrmshock
:boing2:
:lol2:
:wakko:
:yakko:
inky1:
:rofl:

:EG:


----------



## Kacey (Nov 19, 2006)

:lfao:

Poor kid...


----------



## bydand (Nov 19, 2006)

I bet he hates chickens for a long time after this.  Too darn funny


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## dubljay (Nov 19, 2006)

Reminds me of one the roosters that my friend's family had.  It liked to chase people.

It thought it would be a good idea to chase me off.. I juggled the damn thing like a soccer ball.  The only good chicken is the on battered and fried and stilling on my plate.


----------



## Hand Sword (Nov 21, 2006)

That is funny! Good for the chicken! Bullies get what they deserve!


----------



## stone_dragone (Nov 21, 2006)

nice!


----------

